# Battery Powered Nail Guns Versus Pneumatic Nail Guns



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Milwaukee M18 Fuel 21 degree framer...........see red.........go red. 
I don't frame full time anymore, so this is perfect for those times I'm using 300 - 500 nails in a day (stair framing or whatever) 

It's pretty heavy, but real men don't whine about that sort of thing. 

It drives nails like a champ. I really like the freedom and see it filling a niche nicely. 
However, if I'm framing an entire house, I'd stick with pneumatic.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

I have used Paslode cordless since 96. Still have a couple of the old black ones. Have done interior trim w/2 guns & helper several times. Know another carp that does trim with Paslode cordless only. Some people don’t like the gas but never an issue for me. Keep clean & change o rings when needed. Only issue I had was to replace a piston after striking a plumbing strap on a 10 year old gun. Texas Tool Traders replaced @ n/c but had the gun over a week. I love mine

Mike


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I retired all my air framing nailers. We exclusively use the Paslodes. Although gas powered and not battery, they are much lighter and very reliable.

They have to be cleaned but my guys can clean one of those guns in about 10 minutes.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

All cordless here as well. Mix of Senco Fusion trim guns, Dewalt narrow crown stapler and a couple Paslode framers.

All are very reliable and make the job so much more pleasant.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## db4924 (Nov 24, 2015)

I use the paslode gas had framing nailer almost exclusively, frame decks and additions with it. I do swap to air for sheathing and decking as that’s just more efficient monetarily and slightly in speed, however right after those tasks I’m back to the paslode. As far as trim guns I’ve been using all cordless deelwalt Brad, 15ga and crown stapler since the new models came out they all work great


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I now only use battery nail guns. The DeWalt (see how I spelled it?) framing nailer for framing and siding, DeWalt 18 gauge brad nailer and the Ryobi brad nailer, Ryobi narrow crown/pin nailer. And I think that they are all great.

Andy.


----------

